# [SOLVED]Permission denied po zamontowaniu ntfs

## demoh

Wykonuje mount na partycji ntfs, wszystko ladnie dziala pod root ale jak juz chce wejsc do zamontowanego katalogu ze zwyklego konta to jest magiczne: Permission denied. Obojetnie czy wykonam mount z konta root czy przez sudo.

Wykonywalem tez mount z opcja -o user,r ale nic to nie dalo.

Moze jakas mala sugestia?Last edited by demoh on Mon Dec 22, 2008 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## one_and_only

Ja mam jeszcze:

```
uid=loginusera
```

----------

## rapidus

Mi się tak dzieje jak tylko za miast mount.ntfs-3g dam mount.

Pozdro

edit:

zawsze możesz zmienić właściciela katalogu (chown)

----------

## Qlawy

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Wykonuje mount na partycji ntfs, wszystko ladnie dziala pod root ale jak juz chce wejsc do zamontowanego katalogu ze zwyklego konta to jest magiczne: Permission denied. Obojetnie czy wykonam mount z konta root czy przez sudo.
> 
> Wykonywalem tez mount z opcja -o user,r ale nic to nie dalo.
> 
> Moze jakas mala sugestia?

 

a jakiś wpis w /etc/fstab masz?

----------

## demoh

Mam tylko zwyklego mount. Musze doinstalowac ntfs-3g. Ale na na root moge chodzic po partycji ntfs.

Wpisu w /etc/fstab nie mam bo nie uzywam tej partycji normalnie, a okazjonalnie  :Wink: 

Jak doinstaluje ntfs-3g to zobacze czy bedzie dzialac  :Smile: 

A z uid nie probowalem. chmod i chown na katalogu nic nie daje  :Sad: 

----------

## rapidus

 *demoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  chmod i chown na katalogu nic nie daje 

 

U mnie ten sposób działa. Coś robisz nie tak.

----------

## unK

Ja mam tak:

```
/dev/sda1      /mnt/sys   ntfs-3g      defaults,locale=pl_PL.utf8 0 0

/dev/sda5      /mnt/dane   ntfs-3g      defaults,locale=pl_PL.utf8 0 0
```

I jest ok.

----------

## demoh

Zainstalowalem ntfs-3g i ladnie to dziala  :Smile: 

Dziekuje za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

